# Posting OS X PKGs Online



## DigiD (Oct 21, 2000)

We are considering adding a customized feature to MacOSX.com that will allow us to offer a repository for PKGs people have built to install in MacOSX.

Please let us know your thoughts on this.

DigiD


----------



## LunaMorena (Oct 24, 2000)

I think it sounds like a great idea


----------



## Dr_Stein (Oct 26, 2000)

Yeah, that really would be a cool idea.. then I don't have to get frustrated trying to compile my own stuff!


----------



## The DJ (Oct 26, 2000)

Yeah good idea, but i would prefer it to be a seperate Site from macosx.com

DJ


----------



## DigiD (Oct 26, 2000)

Any reason why?


----------

